# Pass your drug test EVERY time



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 18, 2006)

I will now let you people in on the secret how i smoked on probation every day for 2 years and passed every drug test. The Whizzinator is a great product. Its basically a strap on fake penis. it works like this...there is a tube that goes through the penis, which looks real and comes in various colors by the way...this tube leads to a bag which is located on the inside of the belt...this is the piss bag...you put piss in this bag with the provided syringe (they sell dehydrated piss on their website, just add warm water)...put the belt on, the piss will stay warm because the bag will be pressed up against your lower abs...put boxers on over it and pull the penis through the hole in the boxers...put shorts or pants on over that, they have to be kind of loose so theres room...when its time to piss just unzip the fly on your pants/shorts, and pull the fake penis, which should be sticking through the hole in your boxers, out of your fly. at this point if there is anyone watching they will be convinced because of how real this thing looks. there is a little switch right above the penis, when you want the piss to come out, pretend to scratch your pubes and flick the switch up...the pressure that the belt is putting on the piss bag with force it out through the penis...when i tell you guys this actually looks real im not lying...you might need to cough or something when you flick the switch cause sometimes it makes a small clicking sound...when your done flick the switch back and zip up...congrats, you just passed a piss test while you were stoned. 

the website is www.Whizzinator.com


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

i hate to be the bearer of bad news there buddy but thats no secret to us . but i guess its the thought that counts.try and fully read related threads like this one before posting that way you wont have a similar thread.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

yea man i forgot you guys are all experts...just giving some input and detailed info how to use it in case anyone is considering...just tryin to help


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 28, 2006)

This is funny i am skimming over threads and I see this one cuz I just had to use a device today to pass my u.a. and have used it 4 times and loaned it out 3 or 4 times too and everytime it works!!!! WWW.urinator.com the whizzinator looks like a good product if someone has to be in the room with you to visually see you. It looks like it uses like a hand warmer. The urinator uses 2 9v batteries and keeps it 98.6 everytime. Trust me I seriously used it today. I stress everytime I take a ua but this is the best there is out there!!!!


----------



## krime13 (Jan 11, 2007)

You guys gotta be kidding , the beuty about probation is you know when your test is, I just used "the stuff" or similar products and if I spent all my money on weed that week just drank a gallon or more of detox tea the night befoure and the morning of ,finished my 3 years no problem!Now I have about 10 minutes of notice befoure the test ,does anyone knows how to get around that? And dont mention the urinator, there is no way I'll carry a dildo to work everyday...


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha, well with 10 minutes notice i would have to say ur screwed...i could be wrong but i dont know of any method that would detox you in 10 minutes...i have heard rumors that if you put bleach on your finger and after you piss in the cup stick the bleached finger in the piss and it will clean it...but im almost positive that wont work


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

i have heard that too, man there sure are some wild stories out there  but some places do make you wash your hand before you go in. 

i know when the last place i worked started doing drug tests so they could get lower rates on insurance that they came to our work and setup and did everyone at once. they took the bathroom and wrapped the sink in plastic wrap and put some special stuff in the toliet, and the lady that was giving the test would stand by the door while you went in and stick her ear to the door while you were doing your business. i dont know why but it was wierd. 

i was lucky though cause the accounts payable lady that was in charge of setting everything up for the company was my smoking buddy and she made sure she wouldnt let them come for 30days so we could get clean, then she was the one in charge of seleecting the one person a month that got randomly chosen, hmmmm it never seemed to be us, wonder why :rofl:


----------

